# Video of Bindi and Babies



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope this works-here is a video of Bindi and her babies made by a friend of Yvette's. The dog barking in the background is Colonel, Yvette's senior boy, who is barking at "strangers" in the puppy room.

Bindi the Golden and her new puppies - YouTube


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

I love their little puppy noises and Bindi's smile. I can't wait to show the kids in the morning they'll be so excited!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww, adorable! Kisses from their sister, Kira


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The puppy noises have eased up somewhat (thankfully!) but they are still a noisy litter  Their eyes are just starting to open now as well-it won't be long before they can see!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They sure are cute!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

PRECIOUS!
The little wiggly tails and puppy squeaks absolutely melt my heart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Precious video, love seeing and hearing these beautiful babies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful litter! Bindi looks like a great mom and she looks so proud of her babies.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my how cute are all those little squeaky babies! Bindi looks very pleased and content with all her little ones


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh! I was watching that little one who got pushed out of the pack.. and just as Bindi noticed her struggling to get back in.. the video ended! Did Bindi get her back in? I can't imagine how she makes sure all 11 get enough to eat. What a big job, but does she ever look happy and proud! Beautiful video.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Look at her proud smile!! She and the whole litter are gorgeous!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww - Bindi looks gorgeous! What a wonderful, wiggly pile o' puppies!!! Loved all of the wriggling and squeeking!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cute! 11 pups wow! She looks like she's doing a good job!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh! I was watching that little one who got pushed out of the pack.. and just as Bindi noticed her struggling to get back in.. the video ended! Did Bindi get her back in? I can't imagine how she makes sure all 11 get enough to eat. What a big job, but does she ever look happy and proud! Beautiful video.


LOL-Bindi's pretty good at making sure each puppy gets a turn. Now they are also starting to nurse in shifts, which is much easier  And Yvette weighs them to make sure they are all gaining steadily. 

This is how I can end up spending hours just sitting there and watching puppies!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Logan perked up and watched video. Like he was concerned.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Like little sausages with tails.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> LOL-Bindi's pretty good at making sure each puppy gets a turn. Now they are also starting to nurse in shifts, which is much easier  And Yvette weighs them to make sure they are all gaining steadily.
> 
> This is how I can end up spending hours just sitting there and watching puppies!


What a job! With 11 puppies eating in shifts, she must be a non-stop milk machine. Just out of curiosity, does she stay with them 24/7 (other than bathroom breaks)? Or does she take herself away every so often for a time out?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet Girl said:


> What a job! With 11 puppies eating in shifts, she must be a non-stop milk machine. Just out of curiosity, does she stay with them 24/7 (other than bathroom breaks)? Or does she take herself away every so often for a time out?


She's a good mama but she definitely takes breaks  She likes to lie right outside the whelping box and nap, although she jumps right in if they start to cry too much.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

Both of the girls, Abby and Katy want to say Thank You for posting the video.

I turned up the sound and they both stopped what they were doing came over to the desk and watch and watched, 4 times. We really enjoyed.

Bindi has a great looking family.

Mike


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That was adorable! I would spend hours watching them too if I could. :


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome! they are so cute!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

They are precious and Bindi is such a beautiful and good mommy.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been "out of commission" for a while and I didn't realize that Bindi was pregnant/had babies. They are just precious!!! Are they all spoken for? I would so love to get a new buddy for Beckett. Congratulations, Linda!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow oh wow are they precious...I was gonna ask if the owner has to make sure all pups eat, but wow Mom does it?? Sounds like an awesome mom...she looked soooo proud in the video...hope to see more videos soon..::


----------

